# J&R Landscaping snow pictures



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Here's a few from last night (1-10). We got hit with less then an inch in the morning and then another 1/2-3/4 of an inch later at night. It was mainly a salt storm but a couple customers did want the snow pushed. Sorry for the picture quality, these are from my cell phone.


----------



## amilehighplowin (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice pics....where were the wings at?


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice pics....what kind of salter?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics jr:waving:



Glad you got to push snow


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats about all I got to push too! Did alot of salting today


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Supper Grassy;711742 said:


> Nice pics....what kind of salter?


A 50Lb earthway wb spreader. Most of my lots are either residential or small comercial so its an ok set-up for now.

I bought the plow used and it came with the wings. I have the wings at home. I've only used them 1 time last season.

Tim, how much snow did you get?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like fun. I like that truck too.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

There not plow shots but shots from outside the house. Its still not sticking much and its been snowing since 11:30am or so.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

nothing serious up this way. Headed to the shop soon, get salt and salt my lots. Gonna back pack blow the sidewalks too. Did you get anything yesterday? Got caught off guard here (thought it was gonna be a salt only event) with 1-2" and ended up plowing everyone.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you actually get paid for "pushing" That. I thought I was bad!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

snow game;722273 said:


> Did you actually get paid for "pushing" That. I thought I was bad!


I have got paid to push that sometimes even a bit less. Mainly for steep driveway customers. Not commercial lots


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Lucky you, I would have a tough time collecting just for treating that! Were you wearing sneakers that day? LOL


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

snow game;722273 said:


> Did you actually get paid for "pushing" That. I thought I was bad!


Yes. Customer called and asked if I could come out and I said sure. 


snow game;723015 said:


> Lucky you, I would have a tough time collecting just for treating that! Were you wearing sneakers that day? LOL


I had them on earlier that day. A pair of AVIA cross training/running shoes with pretty decent tread on them.

Yesterday didn't bring much. We got about 3/4" or so. I got a good amount of salting done. I was surprised though as the weather said stray flurries. It started snowing at 11:30 or so and didnt stop till a bit after 5pm.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

yeah we got squat too the other day. Salting like crazy though 2-3x per location.

I had to plow ONE place up in ewing that had just enough to have to move some out of the parking lots before salting... sucked, wasted my time if not anything else having to go get the plow for one place.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I would give up pushing and run all sanders if I could, more profit in that for sure, and the customers are not screaming for it to be done, yet hardley ever complain


----------

